# Help! I suffer from hexadecaphilia!



## suhwahaksaeng (Apr 17, 2011)

I am a composer--or rather, I'm trying to become a composer.
My main problem is that I can't write easy-to-listen melodies which aren't 16 measures long.
Does anyone know of a good textbook, workbook, or Website which offers help in writing melodies of various formats?

And if not, can you help me compile a list of easy-to-listen melodies which are not 16 measures long?

Here is what I have compiled so far:

*3 square phrases in ternary form*

Twinkle, Twinkle, Little Star
Handel: Hail the Conquering Hero
Dvorak: English horn solo from New World Symphony

*5 square phrases*

Elgar: second theme, Pomp and Circumstance No. 1
folk song: Green Brooms

*4 phrases of 3 measures each*

Verdi: Triumphal March from Aida

*square phrase plus a phrase extended half as long*

Schubert: Unfinished Symphony, first movement, second theme

Thank you.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not a composer, but an eternal amateur. I have found it easier to make a chord sequence of odd lengths and then create melodies on top of them. You just make the chord phrases 5 bars each for instance, with a weak cadence ending the first five bars and a strong cadence ending the second five bars. Suddenly you have a ten bar melody. 

This could be a little contrived however. What's wrong with 16 bars if that's what comes naturally?


----------



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not a composer, but I recommend this:

Use techniques like sequencing, internal repetition, overlap/elision, suffixes, etc.

For example, the main theme of Brahm's Haydn Variations is 5 bars long instead of 4. Find pieces that aren't 4 or 16 or whatever, and study how the composer did that.


----------

